# mozilla firefox rpm download of Redhat Enterprise Linux 5.3



## vschitturi (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,

Could anyone please provide me the mozilla firefox rpm software url of for Red Hat Linux 5.3.

Awaiting for the reply.

Thank you for your valuable time.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

That is a really old version of Red Hat, very reliable for server use though. Unless you really like it and have it for a specific use like maybe server use, there are much better choices for a desktop OS for normal use. But maybe you can find what you need here;
http://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHSA-2009-0449.html#Red Hat Enterprise Linux EUS (v. 5.3.z server)

http://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=firefox

EDIT: Sorry, i misread this , saw this first.


> Could anyone please provide me the mozilla firefox rpm software url of for Red Hat Linux 5.3.


And noticed the Enterprise 5.3 in the header later. But from what i`ve read, 5.2 and 5.3 ships with Firefox. You may have to use the package manager to load it.


----------

